
Parking Has Eaten American Cities - rocheio
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2018/07/parking-has-eaten-american-cities/565715/
======
anoncoward111
Come on. First of all, parking in NYC and Boston is a complete nightmare.
Spots are expensive and hard to find, rules and enforcement are arbitrary.

Secondly, to suggest that Jackson WY has an overabundance of parking (28 spots
per resident) is offensive. In the summer, over 1 million tourists visit
Jackson to see Yellowstone.

It would be like saying that Disneyworld has an overabundance of parking at
2AM on a Tuesday.

~~~
eesmith
Concerning Jackson, the report (not the summary from citylab) says:

> Jackson’s plentiful parking supply was underutilized. Despite its small land
> area and population, millions of visitors drive through the city every year
> so it is plausible that Jackson needs a lot of parking. But a Jackson-
> commissioned parking occupancy study of the residential core and midtown
> areas during peak tourist season in 2017 by Kimberly-Horn found, on average,
> 68 percent of parking stalls were empty in the residential core, and 61
> percent were vacant in the midtown area. Occupancy peaked at 43 percent for
> the residential core and 51 percent for midtown. These low occupancy rates
> could suggest that parking is overpriced in Jackson, but at the time of this
> study, all parking in Jackson was provided at no cost. The conclusion must
> be that Jackson has an oversupply of parking.

I am unable to find the original study, cited as "Town Of Jackson Parking
Garage Challenges to Success" from
[http://townofjackson.com/services/police/pr/parking-
garage-c...](http://townofjackson.com/services/police/pr/parking-garage-
challenges-success/) .

